# Practice Management & EMR Systems



## mmelcam (Dec 13, 2007)

We are looking into purchasing a new practice management & EMR system. I just wanted to get some feedback as to what are some of the "good" verses "not so good" systems out there.


----------



## meganpoelzer (Dec 13, 2007)

*Emr*

We currently use Healthmatics by Allscripts and it is great. We have used since 6/2004, the billing all interfaces into our practice management system (Medics Elite by ADS).


----------



## monica.evans (Dec 13, 2007)

Southgate with TIME... it is a fully intergrated practice management and EMR all in one.  Great system.

http://www.southgate.ms/pms.html


----------



## mmelcam (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## CC5657 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Emr*

We are currently looking at various EMR's for our office. This question is for Meganpoelzer, we have Medics Premier by ADS, can you tell me the difference between Medics Elite & Premier??  Do you think this EMR would be good for a Speciality office??


----------



## Joannehav (Mar 3, 2010)

*EMR and PC tech*

Hi there,
I am new to the coding field, ( taking certification in MAy) . I am wondering about the advantage (if any) it is for me in billing with EMRs the fact that I have an AAS in computer science.


----------



## wochet (Mar 23, 2010)

*Info request*

I am doing my externship at an urgent care and the office manager has asked me to do some research into different EMR systems.  They are currently using MicroMD as their practice management software.  I was wondering if someone could point me in the right direction as to where to start looking.  Thanks in advance for your help.

Tom


----------



## hag48125 (Apr 15, 2010)

*emr*

Our office purchased peak practice/eclypsis...Though it has almost everything and more you could one it is not real user friendly yet. They take suggestions regulary and do enhancements to the software quarterly.. Its getting there slowly but its still going to take time.


----------



## namedcare (Apr 19, 2010)

*Manager*

Our office went live with EHS (Electronic Health Systems) practice manager and are currently implementing the EMR.  Their support team are awesome!!!  We have had zero problem.  The EMR includes LabCorp interface, etc.


----------



## johnv0329@yahoo.com (Apr 21, 2010)

*Practice Management System*

My company is a medical billing/consulting company and we use Accumedic Computer Systems.  The system we use has electronic billing and electronic remittance (835).  The software company also started offering EMR recently.

If you contact me at 646-407-9505, I can offer you further information regarding the software.  We can also sell this software system to you directly as we are a reseller.


----------



## srivirao@yahoo.com (Jun 8, 2010)

I work for an EMR PM company called Eclincal works. I would suggest you to give it a look. I am an implementation specialist on the PM side I can vouch that this is the best product I have seen.


----------



## coder911 (Jun 10, 2010)

I work out of a nine provider family practice group and we have been using PrimeSuite by Greenway since 1/26/09. There was a great deal of time and consideration put into determining which system would be the best to go with. After apprx 1-1/2 years of researching systems we were finally able to narrow the decision down to two: Centricity by GE and PrimeSuite by Greenway. They both allowed the most flexibility, expansion, and data mining opportunities out of all the systems we looked at. In the end there were more pros for PrimeSuite, such as: CCHIT certification, high ratings with KLAS awards, and forward thinking technologies/development. I would highly recommend including this product in your search.


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Jun 11, 2010)

Eclinicalworks is a great system. We use it in our office and we really like it. I would really recommend this system!





srivirao@yahoo.com said:


> I work for an EMR PM company called Eclincal works. I would suggest you to give it a look. I am an implementation specialist on the PM side I can vouch that this is the best product I have seen.


----------



## Pam Brooks (Jun 16, 2010)

I work for a multidisciplinary practice which is owned by a hospital.  We use NextGen practice management system with the integrated EMR.  Because we've got a fairly large staff dedicated entirely to the development, implementaiton and training of the system, we run this software as efficiently as anyone else in the country who uses NG (we were finalists last year for the Practice of the Year award at the national NextGen conference).  Overall, I am very satisfied with the product, but we've done a great deal of customization and development to get ourselves to this place.  

Herbie, I've audited for surgeons who use e-Clinicalworks. I have to say that I am unfamiliar with the practice management system, but the EMR documentation is much more conversational than the data-driven language that NextGen EMR spits out.  

Whatever you choose, don't ignore the fact that none of these software packages run correctly, efficiently, and specifically right out of the box.  Unless you have IT staff that are specifically assigned to the project, you will need a consultant at the very least.   We've hired multiple consultants since we implemented NextGen in 2005, to help us with gap analysis, setup, customization, coding and workflow.  My employer could pay me for ten years with what they've already spent in consultation fees!  But it has paid off, and we have a pretty well-running practice managment/EMR system.  

The CCHIT has a list of "approved" EMR systems.  They are really the only certification board for EMRs, (so there's nobody else to compare with) and they do not evaluate the interoperability of practice managment systems with their accompanying EMR systems.  They only evaulate the EMR in terms of the electronic medical record, and those issues surrounding the record.   They do not evaluate any coding capability, billing efficiency, reporting or scheduling.  In short, plan to do some research.  

Good luck with your implementation!


----------



## rbhatt (Jun 21, 2010)

We are billing company and have implemented a few EMR's and have come to the conclusion that "which is a good EMR?" is not the question to ask. How far do you want to go and how techno-savvy is the Doctor and staff. It is the synergy between the Doctor-EMR-Staff-EMR-Patient-EMR and all things in between that dictate 'the best EMR for your practise'.


----------

